# Keyboard not Mapped correctly



## parisarvi (Apr 3, 2014)

Hello. I have a problem With my keyboard.for example when I press the k key it types 2.but when I keep the k key and fn at the Same time it types correctly.and when I don't it turns to wrong.my laptop brand is Asus and my system is win8.and where is the numlock? Can't find it:banghead:


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Please do not post the same question over multiple threads, you are being helped here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f320/windows-8-keyboard-issue-819210.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-windows-8-restarts-for-no-reason-764602.html
http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/laptop-keyboard-problem-819138.html


----------

